# Trivia 8/6



## luckytrim (Aug 6, 2018)

trivia 8/6
DID YOU KNOW...
The Nestle Company produces about 2,500.000 chocolate chips  (Morsels) every
day...

1. What is coprophagia?
  a. - The ingestion of Soil/Clay
  b. - The ingestion of Grubs/worms
  c. - The ingestion of Feces
  d. - The ingestion of foreign objects; nails, glass,  coins,Etc. 
2. What is the more common name for prestidigitation or  legerdemain ?
(Hint; three words)
3. In the 1991 movie release "Thelma & Louise", Susan  Sarandon is Louise; 
which actress plays Thelma?
4. Which insect is also known as 'the Devil's Darning  Needle
5. What is "The number of days in a leap year" divided by "The  number of 
sides on a standard die"?
6. Guatemala is a Latin American country, located in Central  America, and 
borders four different countries. Which of the following is  NOT one of them?
  a. - El Salvador
  b. - Mexico
  c. - Costa Rica
  d. - Belize
7. What musical style pioneered by entertainers such as Ernest  Hogan and 
Scott Joplin ?
8. The Peloponnesian War was fought between empires located in  what is known 
today as.... what ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The USA borders Canada for 5,525 miles.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Sleight of hand
3. Geena Davis
4. Dragonfly
5. - 61
6. - c
7. Ragtime
8. Greece

TRUTH !!
The border between Canada and the United States is officially  known as the
International Boundary. At 5,525 miles, including 1,538 miles  between Canada
and Alaska, it is the world's longest border between two  nations.


----------

